# Amazing results with resistant starch



## crackerjackie (Dec 11, 2013)

I want to flag up an amazing personal account of blood sugar control using resistant starch at http://freetheanimal.com/2013/12/dramatic-resistant-success.html.  There are other links on this topic at http://freetheanimal.com/tag/resistant-starch.  It seems the key is repeated, consistent use and the best source of resistant starch is potato starch, which can be bought at amazon.  The potato starch must be unmodified and it must be consumed uncooked.  Or you can just eat raw potato.  Cooking and then cooling the potato doesn?t work as well. 

Other sources of resistant starch are listed at http://freetheanimal.com/2013/07/lo...nd-the-resistant-starch-content-of-foods.html.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 11, 2013)

You can't eat raw potato!  Besides, people want to be able to live a normal life and eat a balanced diet while managing their BG levels, whereas this sounds like a chemistry lab!


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 11, 2013)

Raw potatoes carry bacteria.  The flakes you describe are processed so it defeats the object for a healthy meal.  http://www.nutritionmythbusters.com...ting-raw-potato-harmful-and-will-make-m-sick/
I do eat beans, cold pasta and cold potato salad, all categorised as resistant starches, as they do not not have such an impact on my blood sugars.


----------



## crackerjackie (Dec 11, 2013)

Redkite said:


> You can't eat raw potato!  Besides, people want to be able to live a normal life and eat a balanced diet while managing their BG levels, whereas this sounds like a chemistry lab!



OK then don't eat raw potatoes.  It's not a chemistry lab.  All you do is buy a packet of potato starch, mix a couple of spoonfuls up in the drink of your choice and drink it.  I urge you to look at the links I offered.  A lot of people are reaping benefits with this.


----------



## crackerjackie (Dec 11, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> Raw potatoes carry bacteria.  The flakes you describe are processed so it defeats the object for a healthy meal.  http://www.nutritionmythbusters.com...ting-raw-potato-harmful-and-will-make-m-sick/
> I do eat beans, cold pasta and cold potato salad, all categorised as resistant starches, as they do not not have such an impact on my blood sugars.



Everything carries bacteria but if you don't want to eat raw potatoes then don't.  I'm not talking about any flakes.  The stuff people are using for this is a powder.  See http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bobs-Red-Mi...781078&sr=1-1&keywords=potato+starch+red+mill.  Yes it's processed but you only take a few spoonfuls a day along with what you would normally eat.  The foods you mention eating will not do the trick.  It's not a question of resistant starch not having such an impact on blood sugar.  Taken in the right form in the right quantity and on a regular basis people in the US are finding that it actually reduces their normal BG readings.  It seems it alters gut flora and it is postulated that this is the reason for the favourable changes.  I would urge you to look at the links I offered.  There's loads of information there.

I appreciate you and redkite taking the time to respond at all to my post but to save us all frustration and waste of time, I suggest that if you don't have time or inclination to read the link I offered in my original post that we leave the discussion there.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 11, 2013)

Effectively this is the low GI/GL diet where you are looking to lower the impact of the carbs in your diet by slowing them down.

Mash potatoes are high GI because the carbs break down quickly and cooled new potatoes are lower GI because it takes longer for the body to extract the carbs.

As a personal note, I believe pasta is delayed affect rather then low GI as it seems to hit like a lorry just a few hours later then you might expect.

This is an interesting way of making low GI mash, but probably not as tasty as just swapping in cauli and/or sweet potato.

....or just making sure its a small amount of mash and that the rest of the meal comes from the protein/fat or negligible carb vegetables thus the spike is blunted.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually, it's all about undigestible fibre rather than carbs, so the reference to potatoes might be misleading:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistant_starch

I think that there are many accounts of how following certain regimes have produced good results for individuals, but there is no single option that will work for everyone since we are all different in so many aspects, both of our diabetes management and our lives.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 12, 2013)

A quick browse around the wiki article (which seems to have been marked for some neutrality issues) and a search on a few web sites turned up a few interesting things.

Resistant starch is just a starch that has some of the benefits of insoluble and soluble fibre - which in that case why not just eat more fibre? (although eating psyllium and flaxseed are not without there own issues)

Also, because it is a starch, it apparently tends to ferment with your naturally occurring stomach bacteria - leading to more wind.  Possibly not a good thing for people on metfomin to eat then!

Oh, and potatoes come from the same plant family as the deadly nightshade... (but then, so do tomatoes! )


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 13, 2013)

This explains the benefits of resistant starches.
http://www.precisionnutrition.com/all-about-resistant-starch


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> This explains the benefits of resistant starches.
> http://www.precisionnutrition.com/all-about-resistant-starch



Good link cherrypie, thank you


----------

